# air pump



## ouija (Feb 4, 2008)

I was thinking when your air pump is on doesnt it pump co2 into the tank also ?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

ouija said:


> I was thinking when your air pump is on doesnt it pump co2 into the tank also ?


 You are correct but it only adds very limited amounts. Its main purpose it decritive or for oxygen exchange with the surface.

Reasons: 1) It is only a combination of atmospheric gasses pumped and not just pure co2 like in pressurised tanks 
2) air bubbles go right to the surface and allow barly any time to be absorbed by the water. Something like a reactor helps this by increasing dwell time in the water.

If you want a cheap co2 system look into a diy yeast/sugar method co2 system. They work pretty well and can be started for under 5$. All you need is co2 tubing, 2L soda bodles, T-valve and a diy reactor.


----------



## ouija (Feb 4, 2008)

sean-820 said:


> I was thinking when your air pump is on doesnt it pump co2 into the tank also ?


 You are correct but it only adds very limited amounts. Its main purpose it decritive or for oxygen exchange with the surface.

Reasons: 1) It is only a combination of atmospheric gasses pumped and not just pure co2 like in pressurised tanks 
2) air bubbles go right to the surface and allow barly any time to be absorbed by the water. Something like a reactor helps this by increasing dwell time in the water.

If you want a cheap co2 system look into a diy yeast/sugar method co2 system. They work pretty well and can be started for under 5$. All you need is co2 tubing, 2L soda bodles, T-valve and a diy reactor.
[/quote]

i have a diy co2 set up, soon ima post pictures of my 55 gallon tank : )


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

ouija said:


> I was thinking when your air pump is on doesnt it pump co2 into the tank also ?


 You are correct but it only adds very limited amounts. Its main purpose it decritive or for oxygen exchange with the surface.

Reasons: 1) It is only a combination of atmospheric gasses pumped and not just pure co2 like in pressurised tanks 
2) air bubbles go right to the surface and allow barly any time to be absorbed by the water. Something like a reactor helps this by increasing dwell time in the water.

If you want a cheap co2 system look into a diy yeast/sugar method co2 system. They work pretty well and can be started for under 5$. All you need is co2 tubing, 2L soda bodles, T-valve and a diy reactor.
[/quote]

i have a diy co2 set up, soon ima post pictures of my 55 gallon tank : )
[/quote]

Ill be looking for the pics. 
A bit late but WELCOME to P-fury!


----------



## viralmouser (Apr 28, 2007)

waiting for pics too


----------



## ouija (Feb 4, 2008)

Heres a pic of my DIY co2


















And this is my co3 diffuser








This was constructed using this post from another forum. I get tiny bubbles coming from the nozzle every second its amazing. I simply got the design and drilled a hole instead of taking out the green part to controll the flow rate i made a whole where the plastic cover at the bottom was and fed the tubing through it and put an air bubbler stone in it those cheap ones you can get for maybe 2 bucks small. Its working out pretty great : D
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumap...o2-reactor.html

o btw the small water bottle is used as a bubble catcher and the top of the small plastic bottle theres a twist on twist of cap so at nights i twst it open so the co2 escapes in the air and turn the power head of so the co2 is not in the tank at night


----------

